# Field & Stream climbing stands???



## ohcanada (Sep 14, 2008)

Have any of you guys had experience with the Field and Stream climbing treestands that Dicks has?  They look a little flimsy compared to my Summit, but they're having a really good sale on them.  what do you guys think??? thanks


----------



## Bubba moore (Sep 14, 2008)

*deer stand*

Yes I bought one at dicks (barrett pkwy).Got home & 
started putting it together. I thought the exact same.(cheap). I took it back & exchanged mine for the summit
viper ss.(additional $20.00)well worth it. This makes 3 
summits I own.


----------



## bucktail (Sep 15, 2008)

What didn't you like about them? I bought one for $140 new. That seemed like a good deal for a climber. I now it's not a viper but at that price, that's $120 less. I took it out back and went up and down a few times seemed alright to me.


----------



## graves_7 (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought one of these Field and Stream stands from Dick's and have now used it several times this year.  I actually found it to be a great buy.  It is light, quiet, easy to pack, very sturdy and easy to attach to the tree.  The reason I chose this climber was mostly because of the price and the fact that I could remove the shooting rest to create an open front for bow hunting.

There are better stands out there, but for the price you can't beat this one.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't get a climber but I did pick up one of the ladder stands that have the blind to go around it and its a great stand. Very sturdy and I even checked all the welds to make sure it wasn't cheaply put together. Very good stand and hope to get about 4 more soon. I got mine for $79.00. Regular 149.00 I believe and you can print off a coupon for Dicks for $15 off 75 Dollars. So I got mine for $64.. Not bad at all..


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 25, 2008)

i bought the steel climber for 69.95 an its a lil heavy but the backpack straps take care of that an it holds on the tree good an is almost impossible too tell the difference in comfort ...... I hunt a small track of land so toting isnt bad at all ......an if some goober steals it I wont be out several hundred $$$$$


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats what I say too..


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 26, 2008)

Aren't they gorilla stands! I have one of the lightweight gorillas and loveit...plus I didn't pay $200 to $300 for it..


----------

